
Show HN: A simple vulnerability scanner usable without technical skill - redsec
https://security-guardian.com
======
sylvain-geinoz
I tested it and it works very well. I was looking for a product like this for
a while. I'm still testing it so I can't give you a final opinion yet. My only
complaint is the scan duration, I had to wait about one hour before getting
the first results. Once the servers are added, I think the scans are done at
night so it's not a problem anymore.

~~~
redsec
Thanks for your comment. We are working on adding more servers to improve the
time of the scans. I'm glad the product meet your need :)

------
mamangrandmaman
It really looks like an attractive proposition and solution. I will test it in
the coming weeks and talk about it around me. Nice work.

~~~
redsec
Thank you very much for your nice comment :)

------
Irey
Nice tool, easy-to-use and does the job.

~~~
redsec
Thank you for the comment!

------
wichtounet
Seems to work quite well!

